# Woww HalfMoon



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

Please take a look under the below and let me know how you feel ...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its unusual but not my favorite.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm having a hard time figuring out what I'm looking at (no offense): a plakat with huge fins or a long-fin with extremely undersized finnage?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

not a big betta fan, but i think hes pretty!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

thatsfishy @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out what I'm looking at (no offense): a plakat with huge fins or a long-fin with extremely undersized finnage?


I was wondering the same thing. 


RC


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

The fish is long fin young boy ...


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, let's hope then his finnage will see a growth spurt soon.


----------

